# bearded dragon has a black neck?



## gavin87 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi all,
im in need of a little help, i got me dragon from the pet store's over the weekend, but today when i went to feed him/her (not sure of sex) this morning i notice it had got a black neck...is this normal? it wasnt so black yesterday but today it looks worse than it was witch has got me worried,
it's has a 175 gallon tank with day lamp and a night lamp (red) on thermostat incase the temp drop's also a uv tube witch the pet store owner said would be best (cost the most) temp's are set at high 80's low 90's and at night drop's to mid 70's,
ive also kept the dragon on sand witch it was on in the shop,

your help would be great,
thanks Gavin


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

how old is the beardie? is it a juvenile or adult. is it the neck or beard thats black? how high is UV from base of tank/viv? does the tank have hides? need more info about set up and dragon to assess well


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have another beardie or reptile in the same room?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

If the temperature is low 90 under the basking then this is wrong thr basking spot needs to be 105-110 for an adult and 110-115 for a juvie. Warm end of 90s cool end of 80. Glass tank isn't suitable and needs to be in a wooden viv of at least 8ft floor space for an adult. What strength uv do you have? Sand isn't a suitable substrate for a young one and not great for an adult. If its calci sand don't use it at all. Has he/she ate yet? A black beard can mean two things angry/stressed or randy depends how back it is. Does your beardie have oads of black lines on its belly


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

RUN THE BLACK MEANS HE'S GOING TO KILL!!!

:lol2:
Seriously though, it tends to mean they don't like something.
Just a recap for you, 80fcool side, 90f warm side 110f (average) basking point.

If these temps are not met, you dragon will suffer in the long run.

Brilliant care sheets knocking about for bearded dragons on here, you should also research about them as well (Google is your friend!!Illnesses, behaviour ect ), and not just how to set up.

Think I may need to right a template on lighting a beardies vivarium. So many 101 questions tbh. Saddens me.


----------



## Chazbang (Jun 20, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> *RUN THE BLACK MEANS HE'S GOING TO KILL!!!*
> 
> :lol2:
> Seriously though, it tends to mean they don't like something.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## gavin87 (Sep 26, 2010)

answers to all the auestions guy's,

Q1,no i dont own any other breaded dragon or reptile's

Q2,in regards to lines down the belly i would say yes there is but they are 
only around 3 to 4 scale long.

Q3, im unsure of the grade of uv light, i took the pet shop's word fot it.

Q4,the blackness is from ear to ear and toward's the chin.

Q5,the uv light is 2ft above the bottom of the tank,

Q6,the temp is in high 80's low 90's on the lamp side and mid 70's on the cool side of the tank.

i had turned the uv light off for the day to see if this was the problem and when i returned home the blackness looks like it has cleared, but with me being in the room and after feeding (wouldnt eat this morning but ate about 10 mins ago) the blackness seems to have returned...

i really am thankfull for your help i hope this can be sorted for the dragon's sake

thanks again Gavin


----------



## Beardie69 (Jun 1, 2010)

gavin87 said:


> answers to all the auestions guy's,
> 
> Q1,no i dont own any other breaded dragon or reptile's
> 
> ...


 
Hey Gavin, you dont need to turn off the UV light unless its for the night time..
The black beard is nothing to worry about at the moment as you havent had the dragon long he/she is prob still getting used to its new enviroment.
Now your temps worry me... the dragon should have a spot in which he/she can bask under which should be at least 105F (depending on age) without this basking spot you will not have a happy/healthy dragon.
i agree you should read up a bit more on the net or even on here about substrates, Temps and general behavour of your beardy..

Good luck!


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] Krispy!

A black beard means horny or angry. maybe due to relocation? 
Review you temps as previously stated. 
Take your beardie off sand! regardless of age don't put the hazard of impaction there. 
UV needs to be on all day and off at night, heat needs to be off at night and on in day. Temps at night are fine if they don't fall below 60. 
if you have no other beardie around him/her maybe can see a mirror? or maybe hes just settling in and stressed- i'd try not to handle him too much cause that can stress them out too.


----------

